# half eaten Piraya 6inch on his way out :(



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

hey guys, 
well after a year and some months together one of my piraya's is half alive.
It sucks looking at this beautiful creature half eaten. I noticed the aggression late last night and decided to turn down there temp and feed them. but after coming home from work today I saw the horror. Im still hoping he makes it so i can have him in his own tank, I hate to give up on a fish I will have to see how tomorrow goes. right now he is in hospital being closely monitored with all necessary steps taken care of.
SAD day in my household.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear what happend. you may have to put him out of his misery.


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

yea the thought keeps crossing my mind. Sucks But I knew what I got into when I got these guys.

I have a caribe,tern and piraya as his tank mates before this happended for the longest. I am not shocked since you can never know what to expect from these fish.

i cant seem to upload pixs
error message 
You did not select a file to upload


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

shrink the image down, I was getting that error when my pics were to large. 
btw, that sucks about your p


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

put him down!


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah dude, put him out of his misery


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

..I was going to say don't give up, one of my p's had his side missing and pulled thru..but when I saw your pic...well...sorry


----------



## fubbotubo (Apr 10, 2007)

sorry to hear this


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## Spiloman (Jul 9, 2007)

sorry for your loss bro....


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey man, 
Sorry for the loss...R.I.P....

R.T.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry for the lost


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

could have got that guy a wheel chair but i dont think its tail fin was coming back


----------



## 2nd2n0ne (Sep 12, 2006)

you did the right choice..looks to me ts just waiting for ts time...sorry for it...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

been there brotha....Its hard to just quit..I know..I had too



kelrx8 said:


> hey guys,
> well after a year and some months together one of my piraya's is half alive.
> It sucks looking at this beautiful creature half eaten. I noticed the aggression late last night and decided to turn down there temp and feed them. but after coming home from work today I saw the horror. Im still hoping he makes it so i can have him in his own tank, I hate to give up on a fish I will have to see how tomorrow goes. right now he is in hospital being closely monitored with all necessary steps taken care of.
> SAD day in my household.


wow that is almost exactly what happened with mine...why Piraya do that?...more then any other P's


----------

